# What to wear and tips for an equine photoshoot?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Chose colors that complement the horse. Dark browns go very well with a golden horse as far as tack goes. Make sure there are no trees growing out of your head in the pics if using them for a back drop. I have found pics taken in early morning seem to have great clarity to them or early evening.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Taking pictures a little after sunrise or a little before sunset provide the best outdoor lighting. Avoid taking pictures with the sunlight directly overhead. Cloud coverage or the shade of a tree can help prevent shadows on your face. Make sure you are facing into the sun. Also, have your photographer carry a flag or plastic bag to get those ears up! Nothing ruins a photo like lame ears. Wear something that feels comfortable and personable to you. Keep your horse set up square as much as possible, at least the front feet need to be equal. And laugh when you smile, it keeps the smile looking "real" and not fake if you've been doing it for a long time. Good luck!


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

Awww, cute horsey! 

Bareback is definitely the way to go. You want to minimize the amount of tack and use tack that does not draw attention to itself. Some people like to wear big dresses, but personally I like them done in more normal clothes. 

Don't be afraid to experiment with poses. Make sure you have a helper come along so that when you're getting situated in a strange pose (laying on his back etc) someone can then direct the horses head from the ground. You don't want the photos to be straight on generally, but your photographer will most likely know that. You'll want some on his back as well as some on the ground. I also like having my clients do some more "action" type shots when possible. 

Evening light works out great and you can avoid the heat of the day if that's an issue. And of course, don't forget to have your horse freshly washed and mane and tail combed and looking pretty!

ETA: Here's a few photos from my favorite horse shoot. The client is wearing her wedding dress for a trash the dress style shoot. The horse is 34 and she's had her for 18 years, they were an amazing pair to work with.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I had a photoshoot with Henny and it turned out great  I wore 3 different outfits and took pictures in multiple places, before the sun set. Here's some pics for reference!


----------



## HorseExpert (Aug 20, 2010)

I agree with Tinaev, sunset and sunrise lighting is great. Me and a friend of mine were messing around with her digital camera a couple of years ago and decided to photograph me and my gelding, here's a few of the more creative ones


----------

